# Mardi Gras Ride at M.O.R.A



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone going? Me and the kids plan on being there Sat. http://www.msoffroad.com


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We're going. I'm going friday afterwork! I can hardly wait. My son n law and I and some of his friends from work will be there saturday around noon. We've got MIMB decals on our Brutes, his 09 Black 750 on 30" backs and my 10 White 750 on 27" Grim Reapers. The granddaughter will probably be riding with me. I'm sure we'll see you on the trails. Are you planning to compete in any of the events?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Naw... we'll be spectating. We'll get there early Sat. I may go ahead and go get our arm bands Fri. after work so we won't have to sit in line Sat. We may come back Sunday afternoon after church.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Was originally scheduled for this weekend? If not, then i'm an idiot. I just got to MORA and rhe gate is locked. There's nobody out here, but me. W T F


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They posted on FB this morning about the park being under water Im looking for it now...

Well, We just got off the phone with a local weather Specialist and we have some very bad news! We have already had over 6.5 inches of rain since Feb. 1st and are expecting 4-6 inches starting Friday night through Saturday afternoon with the Pearl River already at almost 18ft the River is expected to get above 26ft sometime late Saturday night. The main road by the wash station goes under at 24 to 25ft and at that point people would be trapped and could not get in or out of the park, for this reason we have to make the painfull decision to cancel this weekends ride. We are planing on rescheduling the ride on March 2nd-4th and will confirm this date as early as tomorrow. We are as dispointed as all of you about this, as we have spent months on preperation and promotion to watch it wash away down the river, but we are at the mercy of Mother Nature. Please repost this on your pages and call anyone you know that had planned on coming as we are doing the same. Sorry for the inconvience, but it is out of our control! Please join us on March 2nd- 4th

Sorry I should have copied this in here this morning.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank goodness. I thought I was getting oldtimers. I'm riding around the house now. I guess it's a good thing I couldn't go to MORA. I only rode about an hour and my muzzy is melting my left side plastic at the back. Oh well, it was pretty for a few days. Now the white is kinda yellow from the heat on the bottom of that side. I guess i'll have to wrap the header tubes again.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

This weather is crazy.. The forecast at the first of the week called for sun and 65. Thur it called for cloudy and 15%. Friday it went to "Holly crap build a ark and gather the animals!" hahaha


----------

